
A Bunch of Great Strategies for Using Memcached and MySQL Better Together - ajbatac
http://highscalability.com/bunch-great-strategies-using-memcached-and-mysql-better-together
======
Hexstream
Memcached has got to be the most critically acclaimed piece of infrastructure
in the world of dynamic websites. Any other contenders?

